# Team Canada Olympic hockey jerseys in Dubai?



## g18 (Nov 29, 2012)

I am trying to find someone that sells a team Canada Olympic hockey jersey in Dubai. I thought I brought mine from home but it seemed to have disappeared in the shipment  I can't even find a good sports memorabilia store in Dubai so anything helps.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Never seen it in a store here. Maybe try online? But might not make it here before Canada wins gold in both women and men's hockey!

:canada::cheer2::first::canada:


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

g18 said:


> I am trying to find someone that sells a team Canada Olympic hockey jersey in Dubai. I thought I brought mine from home but it seemed to have disappeared in the shipment  I can't even find a good sports memorabilia store in Dubai so anything helps.


There is a big sports shop next the ski Dubai in MOE, might be worth a look?


----------

